# Late season



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Did some late season pheasant hunting recently and was delighted at the outcome. Lots of birds and few hunters. Land owners are the ticket to a good hunt, if you know the right ones. When is ice fishing going to start??


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Just got back from a great hunt today. Just the Dog and I went, but we got our limit by noon. There were tons of birds in the areas I was hunting, most of the land was posted, but access was granted when I asked(i think the posting was for deer). I cant reiterate enough the amount of roosters I saw in comparison to hens. Someone once told me that too many roosters is a bad thing, any truth to this??


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Yes, the ratio should be about 7-8 hens for every Rooster.

Kill em boys....


----------

